# Vaccinated Nike employee fired for not using vaccine status app because he wants that information private



## WhatInThe (Jan 24, 2022)

A Nike manager was fired for not using/uploading his vaccine status to app where his information would be shared with third parties. Says his vax status is between him and the company. He showed his vax card which he thinks should be enough.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/oregon/index.html


----------



## Jeni (Jan 24, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> A Nike manager was fired for not using/uploading his vaccine status to app where his information would be shared with third parties. Says his vax status is between him and the company. He showed his vax card which he thinks should be enough.
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/oregon/index.html


This will be a problem for some companies ... employees are requesting where is info store and WHO has access to the information. 
some companies fearing liability are breathing a sigh of relief the mandate was refused by the supreme court.
I know some customers may be unhappy with that but the reality is many do not see all the time and money spent trying to follow confusing and often over done regulations.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

I think it's ridiculous. If he can prove he was vaccinated, why fire him because he didn't want to use an app that may compromise his privacy? Being he was the victim of identity theft in the past, I don't blame him at all. That was probably a nightmare. I think things have gone too far! I hope he either gets his job back or wins a lawsuit (if he files one).


----------



## Judycat (Jan 24, 2022)

You can't please everybody. What evil could ensue if someone got ahold of his vaccine status?


----------



## win231 (Jan 24, 2022)

Another example of "Do whatever we say, go with the flow, or we'll punish you & make an example out of you."


----------



## Jeni (Jan 24, 2022)

Judycat said:


> You can't please everybody. What evil could ensue if someone got ahold of his vaccine status?


The employee assessed what information the Third party site wanted 
and as a former victim of ID theft he was not comfortable with the amount of information needed.


----------



## Judycat (Jan 25, 2022)

Jeni said:


> The employee assessed what information the Third party site wanted
> and as a former victim of ID theft he was not comfortable with the amount of information needed.


Oh well.


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 26, 2022)

WhatInThe said:


> A Nike manager was fired for not using/uploading his vaccine status to app where his information would be shared with third parties. Says his vax status is between him and the company. He showed his vax card which he thinks should be enough.


Looks too me like too much sensitivity on both side.  For the employer I don't see why the card isn't enough.  For the employee, what's the big deal?  Not worth it on either side, maybe he is better off working somewhere else...


----------



## Sunny (Jan 26, 2022)

Actually, I can sympathize with this guy. Too much of our private information is going out there all the time, and there really is no privacy any more.  Example:

Recently, I got on Amazon to buy some underwear. I found what I wanted and started to order it, and when I got to the "size" part, before I got a chance to click on anything, a notice popped up on the screen saying:

[My name], based on other purchases you have made, the suggested size for you is [number].  I was flabbergasted!  Besides the gratuitous invasion of my privacy, they had the size wrong. If I had followed their suggestion, the item would have been way too big! 

I know, not exactly the same thing, but this person may have finally had his fill of sharing everything about himself, unnecessarily.


----------



## Jules (Jan 26, 2022)

Depends how much information the company running the third party required.  

Since people are faking paper status cards, I can understand the company wanting another source of verification.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Jan 26, 2022)

Doesnt that violate his HIPA rights?


----------

